
Quadrocopter Ball Juggling - yef
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CR5y8qZf0Y
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 2 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2380759>

Very popular - it was on the front page for _ages_ \- loads of comments.

(pause)

Yup - on the front page for about 17 hours.

